# Ultramarines Poster Art



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

http://scottj.deviantart.com/art/Descent-to-Risa-V-100068261

Saw this forum and thought a bit of art would make a good first post when I joined, so hello. :so_happy:


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

welcome to heresy, nice image


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Are you the "what what in the butt hole kid"? :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice poster:biggrin:, sorta quite and majestic......welcome to the Heresy!!!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

sniffle sniffle it's so beautiful! you should start selling the poster, i would definitely buy it! and yeah, welcome to Heresy! Plus rep for you!


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

tis really awesome only thing wrong with it is the smoke. have some rep


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Really nice, very iconic... damn now I want to keep my Space marines! :grin:


----------

